# Cubecart 3 USPS Priority Configuration



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

For those that use Cubecart 3. 

Has anyone had any luck configuring USPS Priority shipping that is not Flat Rate?

I am a bit confused about how this should be configured if I don't want to use Flat rate boxes. I want to be able to take into account the weight of the item and the origination and destination ZIP codes.

Any ideas of help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I would guess that it's like any other shopping cart software and you need an account with USPS to use their API for live shipping quotes.

I've never configured this in Cube Cart, tho, so I can't specifically answer your question...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

paulo said:


> For those that use Cubecart 3.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck configuring USPS Priority shipping that is not Flat Rate?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you need to go to the USPS website and get an API Key.

This API Key will allow your cubecart shopping cart to "talk" with the USPS website and calculate the shipping costs in realtime.

I think there are links to where you need to signup once you login to the cubecart admin area under the shipping modules.


----------



## aspwholesale (Jul 3, 2012)

This post is old but did you get the USPS shipping to work normal?


----------

